# Booty call song...



## Shimmer (Dec 9, 2006)

Seriously, the greatest booty call song ever written:

_I'm glad you picked up the phone.
Yeah, I know that we both agreed,
We'd leave each other alone.
We're just wastin' our time,
We know it ain't right.
There's no goin' back, but havin' said that:

I wish you would come over,
An' drink my best bottle of wine.
If you can lay on my shoulder,
An' I can lean on you just one more time.
You can mess up head, 
An' mess up my bed,
An' leave before the mornin' light.
I need your on again, off again, on again tonight.

I don't expect things to change.
We've got to get on with our lives.
Space is a beautiful thing,
When you need some room.
I don't know about you, but I'm lonely right now:
I'm just thinkin' out loud.

I wish you would come over,
An' drink my best bottle of wine.
You can lay on my shoulder,
An' I can lean on you just one more time.
You can mess up head,
An' mess up my bed,
An' leave before the mornin' light.
An' I need your on again, off again, on again tonight.

Well, no, I don't care; I can come over there,
An' I can drink your best bottle of wine:
'Cause I need your on again, off again, on again;
Your on again, off again, on again tonight.
Again tonight.
_

Any other really good ones?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Seriously, the greatest booty call song ever written:

I'm glad you picked up the phone.
Yeah, I know that we both agreed,
We'd leave each other alone.
We're just wastin' our time,
We know it ain't right.
There's no goin' back, but havin' said that:

I wish you would come over,
An' drink my best bottle of wine.
If you can lay on my shoulder,
An' I can lean on you just one more time.
You can mess up head, 
An' mess up my bed,
An' leave before the mornin' light.
I need your on again, off again, on again tonight.

I don't expect things to change.
We've got to get on with our lives.
Space is a beautiful thing,
When you need some room.
I don't know about you, but I'm lonely right now:
I'm just thinkin' out loud.

I wish you would come over,
An' drink my best bottle of wine.
You can lay on my shoulder,
An' I can lean on you just one more time.
You can mess up head,
An' mess up my bed,
An' leave before the mornin' light.
An' I need your on again, off again, on again tonight.

Well, no, I don't care; I can come over there,
An' I can drink your best bottle of wine:
'Cause I need your on again, off again, on again;
Your on again, off again, on again tonight.
Again tonight.


Any other really good ones?_

 
What song is that? 

Here is my favorite. Prince Adore...I could listen to this over and over.

Until the end of time
I'll be there 4 U
U own my heart and mind
I truly adore U
If God one day struck me blind
Your Beauty I'll still see
Love is 2 weak 2 define
Just what U mean 2 me
From the first moment I saw U
I knew U were the 1
That night I had 2 call U
I was rappin' til the sun came up
Tellin' U just how fine U look
In a word, U were sex
All of my cool attitude U took
My body was next
U made love 2 me
Like U was afraid
Was U afraid of me?
Was I the first?
Was I your every fantasy?
That's why
Until the end of time
I'll be there 4 U
U own my heart and mind
I truly adore U
If God 1 day struck me blind
Your beauty I'll still see
Love is 2 weak 2 define
Just what U mean 2 me

When we be makin' love
I only hear the sounds
Heavenly angels cryin' up above
Tears of joy pourin' down on us
They know we need each other
They know U are my fix
I know, U know that I ain't cheatin baby
They know this is serious
This ain't just for kicks, No
This condition I got is crucial
U could say that I'm a terminal case
U could burn up my clothes
Smash up my ride, well maybe not the ride
But I got 2 have your face
All up in the place
I'd like to think that I'm a man of exquisite taste
A hundred percent Italian silk, imported Egyptian lace
But nothin' baby, I said nothin' can compare
2 your lovely face (do U know what I'm sayin' 2 U?)

I'm just tryin' 2 say
That until, until the end of time

(ad lib)

I'll be there 4 u

(ad lib)
Can I talk 2 U?
Tell U what U mean to me
Everytime U wander
I'll be your eyes so U can see
I wanna show you things
That I never showed no other, I wanna be
More than your mother
More than your brother
I wanna be like no other
If U need me, I'll never leave
I know, that U know, without U there is no me
There is no me
Without U there is no sea
There is no shore

Love is 2 weak 2 define how much I adore
U
The last words U hear 

"Be with me darlin' til the end of all time
I'll give you my heart
I'll give you my mind
I'll give you my body 
I'll give you my time
4 all time I am with U

U are with me?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 9, 2006)

Trent Willmon: "On Again Tonight" is that song...the guy's got a great voice.

Great argument ender song? "Come To Bed" Gretchen Wilson feat. John Rich....


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Trent Willmon: "On Again Tonight" is that song...the guy's got a great voice.

Great argument ender song? "Come To Bed" Gretchen Wilson feat. John Rich...._

 
Cool, I may check that out, I like all kinds of different music. The words are nice.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 9, 2006)

Listen to it drunk.


----------



## sharyn (Dec 10, 2006)

Uuuum...what's a booty call?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_





 Uuuum...what's a booty call?_

 
I wish you would come over,
An' drink my best bottle of wine.
If you can lay on my shoulder,
An' I can lean on you just one more time.
You can mess up head, 
An' mess up my bed,
An' leave before the mornin' light.



you're meeting up for one thing, and it isn't ice  cream sundaes and coke floats.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_you're meeting up for one thing, and it isn't ice cream sundaes and coke floats._

 
hehehehe that's great


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_

you're meeting up for one thing, and it isn't ice  cream sundaes and coke floats._

 
WHAT!!?! I've been decieved!


----------



## Raerae (Dec 11, 2006)

what about ice cream after?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 11, 2006)

lol am i the only one who has ice cream after??  (i dont have booty calls, but you know what i mean)

I always beg to go have a McDonald's cone after lol no matter what time it is.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't consider this a _great_ BC song, but if I ever had one I'd imagine it would be like this LOL

Get Mine, Get Yours - Christina Aguliera
_Baby you pretend that things ain`t what they seem
All this tension on titlin just exactly what we should be
now I dont mind us bein some kinda casual thing
Listen all I want to do for now is have you come and take all of me.
Can you

Put your hands on my waistline
Want your skin up against mine
Move my hips to the baseline
Let me get mine you get yours.
Hang a please dont disturb sign
Put my back into a slow grind
sending chills up and down my spine
Let me get mine you get yours

If you see me with a man understand that you can`t question me
The feelings that you caught, aint my fault can`t help your jealousy
If you can handle the fact that what we have has get to be commitment free
Then we can keep this undercover lovin`comin`hidden underneath the sheets
Can you

Put your hands on my waistline
Want your skin up against mine
Move my hips to the baseline
Let me get mine you get yours
(But don`t fall in love)
Hang a please dont disturb sign
Put my back into a slow grind
sending chills up and down my spine
Let me get mine you get yours

So come on and freak my body we can get nasty, naughty
All night a private party
Gotta hit that spot just right
Work me like a 9 to 5

It ain`t about the kissin`and huggin`cause this is a physical lovin`
Straight sweatin`, our bodies are rubbin`
Gotta hit that spot just right work me like a 9 to 5

We have a physical thing
We make love, but don`t fall in love
(let me get mine you get yours)
We spend time
Just enough so you get yours and I get mine
No strings attached
I want your body,
Not your heart

Put your hands on my waistline
Want your skin up against mine
Move my hips to the baseline
Let me get mine you get yours.
Hang a please dont disturb sign
Put my back into a slow grind
sending chills up and down my spine
Let me get mine you get yours

Put your hands on my waistline
Want your skin up against mine
Move my hips to the baseline
Let me get mine you get yours.
(just don't fall inlove)
Hang a please dont disturb sign
Put my back into a slow grind
sending chills up and down my spine
Let me get mine you get yours

Come here
Don`t be shy
I won`t bite
Let me get mine, you get yours_


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 11, 2006)

^^^I LOVE that song. it's so sensual and honest.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_What song is that? 

Here is my favorite. Prince Adore...I could listen to this over and over.

Until the end of time
I'll be there 4 U
U own my heart and mind
I truly adore U
If God one day struck me blind
Your Beauty I'll still see
Love is 2 weak 2 define
Just what U mean 2 me
From the first moment I saw U
I knew U were the 1
That night I had 2 call U
I was rappin' til the sun came up
Tellin' U just how fine U look
In a word, U were sex
All of my cool attitude U took
My body was next
U made love 2 me
Like U was afraid
Was U afraid of me?
Was I the first?
Was I your every fantasy?
That's why
Until the end of time
I'll be there 4 U
U own my heart and mind
I truly adore U
If God 1 day struck me blind
Your beauty I'll still see
Love is 2 weak 2 define
Just what U mean 2 me

When we be makin' love
I only hear the sounds
Heavenly angels cryin' up above
Tears of joy pourin' down on us
They know we need each other
They know U are my fix
I know, U know that I ain't cheatin baby
They know this is serious
This ain't just for kicks, No
This condition I got is crucial
U could say that I'm a terminal case
U could burn up my clothes
Smash up my ride, well maybe not the ride
But I got 2 have your face
All up in the place
I'd like to think that I'm a man of exquisite taste
A hundred percent Italian silk, imported Egyptian lace
But nothin' baby, I said nothin' can compare
2 your lovely face (do U know what I'm sayin' 2 U?)

I'm just tryin' 2 say
That until, until the end of time

(ad lib)

I'll be there 4 u

(ad lib)
Can I talk 2 U?
Tell U what U mean to me
Everytime U wander
I'll be your eyes so U can see
I wanna show you things
That I never showed no other, I wanna be
More than your mother
More than your brother
I wanna be like no other
If U need me, I'll never leave
I know, that U know, without U there is no me
There is no me
Without U there is no sea
There is no shore

Love is 2 weak 2 define how much I adore
U
The last words U hear 

"Be with me darlin' til the end of all time
I'll give you my heart
I'll give you my mind
I'll give you my body 
I'll give you my time
4 all time I am with U

U are with me?_

 
Ahhhhhhhhh jooo suck lol thats my fav song.. im in love with PRINCE cuz he's a "sexy mutha f--ka" lol


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Ahhhhhhhhh jooo suck lol thats my fav song.. im in love with PRINCE cuz he's a "sexy mutha f--ka" lol_

 
That's right! I loooove this song!


----------



## Raerae (Dec 11, 2006)

lol...  a friend of mine had a cd she used to play while "fucking" lol...  It was a mix of all your raunchy rap songs from like the 90's and early 2000.

Like that one song, forgot the name from Ludacris.

I wanna lick lick lick lick yah from your head to yuor toes.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_lol...  a friend of mine had a cd she used to play while "fucking" lol...  It was a mix of all your raunchy rap songs from like the 90's and early 2000.

Like that one song, forgot the name from Ludacris.

I wanna lick lick lick lick yah from your head to yuor toes._

 
What's Your Fantasy. I don't think that could get down to a song like that. LOL


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

Dance to it? 
Yes.
POLE dance to it?
Mhmm.
Do body shots, jello shots, and dance shadow box to it?
oh yeah.


Have sex to it? Nope.



wait....

shit.

never mind.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Have sex to it? Nope.



wait....

shit.

never mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_lol...  a friend of mine had a cd she used to play while "fucking" lol...  It was a mix of all your raunchy rap songs from like the 90's and early 2000.

Like that one song, forgot the name from Ludacris.

I wanna lick lick lick lick yah from your head to yuor toes._

 





  haha!! raauunnchhy..


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 15, 2006)

Some def. good ones listed.. the first one that comes to my mind is Ginuwine 'In Those Jeans'.. 


_[Chorus] 
Looking good plenty tight
Tell me is there any more room for me 
In those jeans 
Pretty thick like I like it 
Tell me 
is there any more room for me 
In those jeans 
Looking tasty really scrumptious 
Tell me is there any more room for me 

In those jeans 
Looking good plenty tight
Is there any more room for me 
In those jeans 

[Verse 1] 
Got on my ride seen you from a far 
And I couldn't stop myself from looking hard 
You wore these jeans 
Girl you wore 
these jeans and you 
Made a thug wanna cry something terrible 
I had to have, have you for myself baby 
You don't know 
what those jeans do to me 
Make me wanna get down on one knee 
You got that thunder 
And it only makes me wonder how it 
feels 
To get up in those jeans 
Oh those jeans 

[Chorus] 

[Verse 2] 
You are the bomb 
Girl you tight to death 
I don't know the words to say to you 
All that i know, baby all i know is 
that 
I'm loving what I see and I'm feeling you 
I wanna know, all I wanna know is if 
I could have what's up in those 
jeans 
Baby can I have what's up in those jeans 
Don't get alarmed cause I don't mean no harm 
But I love the way you 
wear those jeans 
Levis, Prada, BabyPhat, I love them 
Love the way you, wearing them I love them can 
Calvin, Iceberg, 
Sergio, I love them 
Trying to get inside of those 
Yeah Yeah Yeah 

[Chorus] 

[Verse 3] 
I wanna say that them jeans looking good fitting right 
Baby damn those jeans 
Any kind doesn't matter you could win 'em 
you look fine 
Baby damn those jeans 
Anytime that I see you I want in, you wear them well 
Baby damn those jeans 
You 
the shit you the bomb 
All I wanna know is can I have what's in those jeans 
Can I get in those can I baby _


There is a reason why it popped into my head... but Ill leave that alone...


----------

